# Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!



## Lenger06 (25. Februar 2008)

Servus,
ich fahr Ende März seit 2 Jahren mal wieder nach Fehmarn!Früher bin ich immer mit dem Kutter raus oder habe mich an die Brandung gesetzt.Werde ich diesmal auch tun ,da ich mich aber während den letzten 2 Reisen nach Norwegen ein bißchen in die Kleinbootangelei verliebt habe |rotwerden haben wir vor auch mal 1 oder 2 Tage ein kleines (5PS) Boot beim Sanner am Südstrand zu mieten!
Da ich nicht(wie manche anderen hier im board#q) vorhabe mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5 zu tuckern und sonst eigentlich auch noch keine Selbstmordversuche hinter mir habe#d,fänd ichs super wenn mir einer ein paar vielversprechende Stellen in der Reichweite einer solchen Nußschale verraten könnte!Hab hier z.B. schon gelesen daß vor Meeschendorf ne schöne Rinne laufen soll oder die Untiefentonne bei Staberhuk auch nicht schlecht wäre.Aber wie soll ich Landratte diese Hotspots denn finden!Hab zwar nen Gps aber keine Daten und keine Seekarte!:c
Weiß jemand ob der Sanner auch so verschweißte Auschnitte von der Seekarte in jedem Boot hat?Wäre echt klasse.Wollt mir jetzt nicht extra für die 1-2 Tage eine kaufen!

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten#6

LG Philipp


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hallo Philipp
Wir sind auch mit "5" Ps umhergegurkt und das ohne Plotter. Hauptsache, du hast ein Lot und Karte am Bord.
Dabei haben wir im Randbereich Sund immer einen Stop eingelegt. 
Südstrand war uns immer zu flach, vielleicht sind da ja Platten auf Wattis.
Am Staberhuk ab 150m von Land haben wir auch immer recht gute Fänge verbuchen können, mit manch Überraschungen. Aber Vorsicht mit den Steinen im Wasser. Obacht!!
Von da aus zur Tonne würde ich immer sporadisch ein paar Würfe versuchen. Auch fand ich den Küstenabschnitt nach Großenbrode nicht schlecht. An der Landspitze ist auch Vorsicht zu walten, teilweise sehr flach und große Steine. Da haben wir so gut wie nie was gefangen.
Wir  haben uns immer bei 5 bis 7m Wassertiefe aufgehalten, dann grob Richtung Dahme.
Wenn nichts gebissen hat, ging es halt ein wenig ins tiefere.
Dazendorf war immer sehr gut, aber wohl ein wenig zu weit. 
Würde an eurer Stelle immer bei den Vermieter nach den aktuellen Fängen andere Angler nachfragen.
In erster Linie wirst du aber den Fisch suchen müssen.
Heute top, morgen gleiche Stelle Flop.
Oder Tonne 5|supergri
Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß#h


----------



## Stokker (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich vor Katharinenhof / Staberhuk rumkreuzen. Das ist natürlich eine saubere Meile vom Hafen ,aber du hast ja Zeit.
Dort suchst du die Stellen zwischen 5 und 9 Meter ab.Dafür brauchst du aber ein Echolot. Ich weiss nicht mehr ob auf dem Sannerboot eines war. Ich glaube nicht.
Die Untiefentonne von Staberhuk ist allemal interessant. Dort ruht auf 11 m noch ein Anker von mir als Souvenir.
Auch die Brücke vom Sund ist interessant.
Ich werde über Ostern auch wieder zum Plündern auf Fehmarn erscheinen ...Viel Spass.....


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

*hier* gibts zumindest mal ne Seekarte zum runterladen als Anhaltspunkt ... (Fehmarn.gif)
farbig ausdrucken (am besten DIN A3) einschweißen lassen und mit an Bord nehmen :m
dann kannst wenigstens mal schätzen wo du rumdümpelst!
auch mit 5 PS kannst du gute küstennahe Stellen erreichen - viel Erfolg !


----------



## Stokker (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hallo Jörg ,
 auch genannt 
HaufenweiseDorsch4immer. Wie geht`s ??
------------------------------------------
Eine wasserfeste Karte gibt der Sanner immer mit..


----------



## Lenger06 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Vielen Dank für die Tips!:vik:
Ich nehme an dass ihr in dem relativ flachen Wasser eher mit der Naturködermontage fischt!Lohnt sich auch das Shadangeln bzw.pilken?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## chris1867 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

ich habe mir bei Google earth alles angesehen !ist kostenlos und du kannst dir die stellen in Jps eingeben !


----------



## rahnschote (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Zu den sannerbooten :die haben alle gps- echolote,und eingeschweißte seekarten an board...
kann man jetzt natürlich noch nicht sagen wo es ende märz am besten beißt,aber das wasser wird schon warm genug sein das du in 4-9m gute fänge machen kannst,da sind gute stellen zum shadangeln vor katherienhof...500m vor land,so bei5-6m...
untiefentonne ist immer ein versuch wert,genau wie der sund vor der berlitz werft...
oder am besten sascha sanner fragen der weiß eigentlich immer wo es am besten geht...
http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/
auf seiner seite hat er zw.märz und okt. auch aktuelle liste unter fangmeldungen/angelinformationen,von den besten stellen zur zeit


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tips!:vik:
> Ich nehme an dass ihr in dem relativ flachen Wasser eher mit der Naturködermontage fischt!Lohnt sich auch das Shadangeln bzw.pilken?
> Gruß Philipp



ich fische fast nur mit shads ..... 
zumindest vom Kleinboot und auch in größeren Tiefen


----------



## Zander 602 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

wie die andern schon sagten ist die ostküste top,zwischen klausdorf und staberhuk hab ich in 6 m schon 80 cm dorsche erwischt. problem ist nur das du aufs wetter aufpasst,im windschatten der insel ist ententeich,doch du musst ja wieder um die ecke aufm heimweg. im sund direkt hab ich im notfall auch schon gefischt doch zb bei ostwind hast du viel kraut in der schnur und teils starke strömung. die dorsche die wir in den letzten jahren dort fingen waren sehr schlank und hell gefärbt,hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Sanner wird dir sicher einige Tips geben und Orte nennen, keine Panik :g
Du solltest aber bedenken das du mit einem 5 PSBoot bis zur Untiefentonne von Staberhuk mind 1 Std unterwegs bist und wenn ich hier was von Klausdorf lese ist es ja schön und gut....aber der Anfahrtsweg |uhoh:

@ Stokker
Wie immer....Wochenlang verschluckt...dann wieder aus der Versenkung da.
Ich glaube du hockst nicht in deinem Tannenwald sondern bist in geheimer Mission für die Kanzlerin im Ausland unterwegs #t


----------



## Schütti (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Nordlicht

Wart mal ab bis Stokker wieder Ostern auf der Insel ist, das wirst du dann schon merken.....|supergri....und sieh zu, das der Akku vom Handy voll ist...|bla:|supergri.

@ Trööt-Ersteller

Leg dir am besten den Angelführer der "Rapsbande" über Fehmarn zu. Da hast du mit die besten Info´s und auch ein paar GPS-Daten....musst mal ein bisschen nach Rapsbande googeln.


----------



## Stokker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Oh Gott, wenn jetzt jeder weiss dass man dort gut fangen kann, dann kann man in diesen Tagen sicher bald zu Fuss bis zur Tonne gehen, so dicht werden die Boote stehen :q.

Macht aber nichts. Ich freue mich darauf #6

@Hey Schütti
 Wann trifft man sich mal wieder ?
Du saust ja ganz schön in der Weltgeschichte rum.|wavey:

@Nordmilch
Wehe, wenn deine Optimistenjolle nicht flott ist.|smash: ...mit `nem Tannenzweig, klaro ??

Wenn dein Motor, wie bei HD4ever, still bleibt, dann darfst du dich zur Olympiareife rudern, während ich |director:....:r

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die Insel, ihre etwas merkwürdigen Bewohner äähhh bemerkenswerten Bewohner , zu Wasser, zu Land und abends in der Kneipe.


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Lenger06
Pauschal würde ich aber sagen du fängst vor Meeschendorf an und angelst dich dann langsam zum Huk hoch.
Wattis erweisen sich gelegentlich als sichere Bank falls auf Gufi u. Pilker nichts geht !

@ Stokker
den |splat2: gibts für "merkwürdige Bewohner" :q
Ich warte nur noch auf 10 Grad plus damit ich Antifouling malen kann, Motor läuft.
Das einzige was mich ankotzt ist das Moritz in Kaltenkirchen nicht in der Lage ist meinen Fischfinder zu tauschen und ich jetzt schon fast 7 Wochen auf Ersatz warte |krach:

@ Schütti
Lebst du jetzt mit Stokker zusammen ? 
Warst auch lange nicht hier...was ja nicht schlecht sein muss 
(duck und wech)


----------



## Stokker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Lenger06
> Pauschal würde ich aber sagen du fängst vor Meeschendorf an und angelst dich dann langsam zum Huk hoch.
> Wattis erweisen sich gelegentlich als sichere Bank falls auf Gufi u. Pilker nichts geht !
> 
> ...


 
Mist ,Marco, er hat uns durchschaut....in Zukunft wird er mir auf seinem Boot nicht mal mehr den Rücken zudrehen..:k...:q

@Andi
Sollte deiner nicht funktionieren, habe ich noch meinen Trifinder, der findet auch Fische, ich glaube er geht dem Geruch nach...:vik:

Und das mit den Wattis ist eine gute Idee. Ich werde mir dann auch welche besorgen..


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Stokker
Bleibt es bei deinem Sohn oder kommt dein Bootsmann auch mit ?
Meine Frau hat tatsächlich die Absicht entweder über Ostern oder in der Woche danach mit den Kinder bei Oma in HH Urlaub zu machen...ohne mich, wo ich doch nach Ostern FREI habe :c
Was soll ich blos ne ganze Woche ohne die drei machen...jetzt so mit dem neuen Boot |kopfkrat 
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Lenger
Ach ja, übrigens gehört der Abschnitt von Meeschendorf usw. bereits nicht mehr zum Sund.
Der Sund zieht sich westlich von der Fahrrinne Burgstaaken bis zum Leuchtturm von Strukamp.
Du solltest dir aber Gedanken machen ob du lieber Butt oder Dorsch fangen willst.
Für Butt ist der Sund in der Regel (ohne sie auch) eigentlich besser, da dort mehr Sandgrund ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Ich warte nur noch auf 10 Grad plus damit ich Antifouling malen kann, Motor läuft.
Das einzige was mich ankotzt ist das Moritz in Kaltenkirchen nicht in der Lage ist meinen Fischfinder zu tauschen und ich jetzt schon fast 7 Wochen auf Ersatz warte |krach:
bis pfingsten ist ja noch ein bissl hin


----------



## Stokker (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Stokker
> Bleibt es bei deinem Sohn oder kommt dein Bootsmann auch mit ?
> Meine Frau hat tatsächlich die Absicht entweder über Ostern oder in der Woche danach mit den Kinder bei Oma in HH Urlaub zu machen...ohne mich, wo ich doch nach Ostern FREI habe :c
> Was soll ich blos ne ganze Woche ohne die drei machen...jetzt so mit dem neuen Boot |kopfkrat
> |jump:|jump:|jump:


 

Der mirewigdiegrossenfischevordernasewegfänger fliegt Petriseidank zu Studienzwecken nach Thailand |bigeyes...
Der kurze und ich, wir sind schon schlimm genug ....Und um deine freie Woche brauchst du dich gar nicht zu kümmern, das machen wir dann schon #::s#::a:vik:...Wir angeln vom 22.3- 25.3 bis der Arm abfällt....

Einen Tag fahren wir sicher mit GPSJunkie Jochen bei Klausdorf raus. Er kennt dort auch eine Supersandbank auf der wir schon mal waren, und andere nette Ecken ...|laola:


----------



## micbrtls (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hatte vor etlichen Jahren sehr gute Erfolge direkt an der Fehmarn-Sundbrücke gehabt. Einfach einen Meerforellenblinker auf den Grund taumeln lassen und ein paar mal angehoben. Und schon hing meistens ein schöner Dorsche am Haken. Ab und zu wars auch mal ein Platti.

Vielleicht auch eine tote Rute um Wurm auslegen, vielleicht beißen da ein paar extra Platte drauf.


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Wenn ich die Heizung noch zum laufen bekomme bleibe ich die Woche am besten auf dem Boot oder noch besser gleich über Nacht auf dem Wasser damit ich morgens nicht verpenne |supergri
Und überhaupt...Studienzwecke nennt man das jetzt in Thailand |kopfkrat man lernt nie aus :m

@ esox
|splat2: für`s in der Wunde bohren...


----------



## Lenger06 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ all
Also nochmals Danke !Werde dann mal nen Bericht schreiben wie es war!Dauert aber leider ja noch nen paar Wochen!:cUnd ich hoffe ich bekomm dann überhaupt nen Boot beim Sanner!Bis jetzt hat der sich auf meine Vorreservierung noch nicht gemeldet!#c

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Lenger
es gibt ja auch noch andere falls er sich nicht meldet...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64232


----------



## Reisender (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> @ all
> Also nochmals Danke !Werde dann mal nen Bericht schreiben wie es war!Dauert aber leider ja noch nen paar Wochen!:cUnd ich hoffe ich bekomm dann überhaupt nen Boot beim Sanner!Bis jetzt hat der sich auf meine Vorreservierung noch nicht gemeldet!#c
> 
> Gruß Philipp


 

Dann Ruf ihn mal an, der hängt bestimmt unter dem Waschbecken, denn er baut seine Hütte um.....


----------



## Wollebre (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

die genannten Seekartenausschnitte http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/ sind vielleicht für Brandungsangler noch interessant aber mit dem bis zu 50 Jahre alten Schrott aufs Wasser zu gehen.....
trotzdem viel Spass und nehm einen Reservekannister Benzin mit!!!!!!!!!
Gruss Wolle


----------



## Schütti (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@Stokker

Wie bereits angekündigt befindet sich Schütti nebst Family vom 24.Mai - 07.Juni 2008 auf der Insel....|rolleyes. Anschliessend geht´s nochmal Ende September zum Treffen mit Froellenhunter für ein paar Tage hoch. Meistens ist dir die Zeit im Frühjahr ja leider zu spät und im Herbst zu früh, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.....|kopfkrat

Aber du kennst mich ja, ich krieg immer so schnell kalte Finger und dann weint der Schütti immer so schnell.......oooooohhhhhhh :m

@Nordlicht

Heizung wäre nicht schlecht, obwohl man Ende Mai ja auch schon mal eine Klimaanlage gebrauchen könnte....#6.
Aber ich bin mir ganz sicher das du dir schon was Schönes einfallen lässt.....|bigeyes#6#h.


----------



## Stokker (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Schütti;1954656Aber du kennst mich ja schrieb:


> Das mit den kalten Fingern ist doch kein Problem ( besonders wenn du mit Andy auf dem Boot bist )
> 
> Ich meine , dann angelst du halt ein bisschen schneller und schon wird dir warm:m


----------



## t.tillmann (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hallo! Ich lese den Beitrag und erhoffe mir auch Tips, wo ich da am besten Angeln kann. Werde vom 9.-20.3 in Wulfen mit einer Gummyjacht und 5ps sein,  hoffe das das Wetter nicht zum:vist und ich ein bischen auf Dorsch gehen kann.


----------



## Stokker (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Na da hast du ja eine Superecke erwischt. Den Sund.
 Und im Sund immer schön gläubig angeln, nach dem Motto: 
Suchet so werdet ihr finden, klopfet , so wird euch aufgetan,treibt, schleppt, so wird euch Fisch(fallsvorhanden)gegeben....
Viel Spass


----------



## Schütti (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@Stokker

Na Chris, dann wünsche ich dir Ostern schon mal viel Spass und jede Menge "Petri". Vergiss deine Digi nicht und speicher mal ein paar GPS-Daten, ich brauch immer Futter, weisst du ja....#6.

Wie sieht´s denn mit Matrose Waldi aus....? Kommt der auch wieder mit?

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Schütti
Hast du noch Schnee in den Augen ?
Lies mal einige Texte vorher, da schrieb der Waldmensch dassein Bootsmann zu "Seminar" in Thailand ist.

@ Stokker
Der Schütt hat doch blos beim angeln kalte Pfoten weil er sie immer erst Mittags unter der Bettdecke rausbekommt


----------



## Stokker (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Schütti
> Hast du noch Schnee in den Augen ?
> Lies mal einige Texte vorher, da schrieb der Waldmensch dassein Bootsmann zu "Seminar" in Thailand ist.
> 
> ...


 

So so Waldmensch....Mhmm ? Ah ja...alles klar.   ...|splat2:
Da wo ich wohne gibt es leider keinen Wald mehr. Den haben die Nordmänner zum Bootsbau komplett gefällt. Das ging soweit das sogar das Oktoberfest jetzt auf der " Wiesn" stattfinden muss.#4...|kopfkrat
S-Bahnen sausen an mir vorbei,Flugzeuge flattern mir um die Ohren,Autos bügeln einen hier täglich, und du glaubst ich lebe im Wald. Auf solch einen bekloppten Wald verzichte ich nur zu gerne. 
So,so Waldmensch....ah, ja...


----------



## Schütti (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

AHA,

ich wusste ja nicht, dass Waldi der Bootsmann ist.....aber wer sollte es auch sonst sein.....man Schütti du wirst langsam alt.

:q


----------



## The_Duke (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hi 
Ich verfolge den Thread mit großem Interesse, da ich vom 25.04.-09.05.2008 zum ersten Mal auf Fehmarn sein werde.

So ein führerscheinfreies Mietboot würde mich reizen, aber ich habe leider überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Boot auf dem Meer.

Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich ein wenige Muffe so ganz ohne Erfahrung alleine da aufs Wasser raus zu tuckern.
Ich kenne weder Boot noch das Gewässer.

Über Sicherheit auf See (Schwimmweste, Handy, Notfallnummer, Pinkeleimer usw.) hab ich hier auf dem Board schon einiges gelesen.

Wie war das bei euch, als ihr das erste Mal alleine raus seid?
Hattet ihr vorher schon Erfahrung oder seid ihr auch einfach mal so raus?
Ich muss zugeben, daß ich schon gehörigen Respekt vor der großen Pfütze habe...


----------



## Stokker (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Meine erste Seetour war eine herrliche. Bombenwetter, Windstill und einige schöne Dorsche. Das werde ich nie vergessen. 

Aber es war schon ziemlich leichtsinnig ( gebe ich zu)mit einem Faltboot so weit rauszufahren. Teils waren wir an die 3 Km weit draussen.
Wenn du rausfährst, dann hole dir ein gutes Boot mit 5 PS, das ist eigentlich für die Strandnahen Touren am einfachsten, und reicht völlig aus. Wenn du die Umgebung dort sowieso nicht kennst dann wirst du ja auch keine Ambitionen haben zur Sagasbank oder zur Tonne 5 zu fahren. Auch die Sundansteuerungstonne sollte dir dann besser ein Fremdwort sein.
Wenn du vor Staberhuk rumtuckerst oder imSund , dann bist du eigentlich meistens am Fisch.
Viel Spass....


----------



## Schütti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ Stokker

An die Tour mit deinem Faltboot kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. War im Oktober 2005 wenn ich mich nicht irre |kopfkrat.
Aber für Notsituationen war ich ja immer in deiner Nähe....#6.

@ The Duke

Du willst doch wohl Schouwen-Duiveland nicht untreu werden??? Nein mal im Erst, nur zum Angeln fahre ich da schon lange nicht mehr hin. Ist dann immer mehr Familienurlaub mit Fahrrad und baden uns so. Zum Angeln geht´s zwei mal im Jahr mit meinem kleinen Schlauchi nach Fehmarn. Da bist du zum Angeln auf jeden Fall besser aufgehoben |rolleyes#6.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## The_Duke (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hi Schütti |wavey:

Neee...Holland werde ich nicht ganz untreu , allerdings auch nicht mehr unbedingt zum Fischen.

Irgendwie bin seit meinem Urlaub 2005 in Grömitz so ein wenig der Ostsee verfallen und Fehmarn im Frühjahr reizt mich schon seit 2 Jahren, klappte aber leider bisher aus beruflichen Gründen nicht.
Darum freue ich mich jetzt um so mehr!


----------



## Schütti (5. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ The Duke

Ab und zu werden halt mal ein paar gute Wolfsbarsche in der Schleuse am Brouwersdamm (Nordseeseite) gefangen. Mal abgesehen von den unzähligen Hornis, die mich aber nicht sonderlich interessierten. Und im April-Mai geht´s auch immer noch gut auf Hering auf der Grevelingenseite.

Aber das war´s auch schon. Kann mich gar nicht erinnern wann ich mal einen Angler mit Platten gesehen habe. Ist sicherlich schon 20 Jahre her . Da lief noch so einiges vom Ufer an der Oosterschelde.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Lenger06 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Vielen Dank für eure Tips!War am 28.03 nen Tag mit dem Boot vom Sanner draußen!Warn fast den ganzen Tag an der Gefahrentonne Staberhuk!Haben ganz gut gefangen,allerdings fast nur auf Wattwurm!Hatte am Ende 10 Dorsche zum mitnehmen!Auf Pilker und Gufi gabs nicht einen Biß!3 Stück auf Beifänger!
LG Philipp


----------



## carassius (31. März 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Dann mal Petri zu den Dorschen!

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir ein Paar GPS Daten per PN schicken wo ich schon gute Fänge gemacht habe.


----------



## Lenger06 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Danke! Ja klar freu mich immer über Gps Daten!Die werden dann grad in mein schlaues Heftchen eingetragen!:q Allerdings dauert es bestimmt wieder einige Zeit bis ich wieder auf die Insel komme!#q Naja bis dahin muss ich mir die Zeit beim Zander- und Barscheziehen am Rhein vertreiben!Macht ja auch Spaß!#6

Gruß Philipp


----------



## carassius (5. April 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Danke! Ja klar freu mich immer über Gps Daten!Die werden dann grad in mein schlaues Heftchen eingetragen!:q Allerdings dauert es bestimmt wieder einige Zeit bis ich wieder auf die Insel komme!#q Naja bis dahin muss ich mir die Zeit beim Zander- und Barscheziehen am Rhein vertreiben!Macht ja auch Spaß!#6
> 
> Gruß Philipp


 

Ich kann dir die Daten erst ab mind. 2 Wochen geben. Ich habe Das GPS ist noch im Boot und liegt momentan an der Schlei!
Wenn ich nächstes mal dort war kann ich sie dir geben.


----------



## Spliff (5. April 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

Hallo zusammen 

bin ab Samstag (12 er) auf der Insel  ,liegen im Hafen Orth und wohnen in Sulsdorf  habt ihr noch ein paar fette Dorsche für mich drin gelassen :q

wollte es evtl auch um Staberhuk probieren an der Brücke scheint ja net so vielzu laufen und wenn nur `Eurodorsche bis 60  `

geht an derTonne fünf was (da war ich noch nie |bigeyes)? ( ja ich weiß das sich das bis Samstag ändern kann :q)  oder auch nur kleingetiere 

Wollte es auch mal auf Platte dieses Jahr vom kleinen Boot probieren und wollte aber net bis Westermakelsdorf gondeln ein paar gute Plätze wären klasse wo ich vieleicht noch nebenbéi auf Mefo spinnen kann 

Also kurzum das ganze Ostseeprogramm   

also mal vielen Dank  für evtl.ein paar Tips oder Plätze 


schöne Grüße aus der Pfalz 


Bernhard :vik:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (6. April 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

moin,

wir haben eigentlich letzte woche ganz gut westlich vor fehmarn auf der höhe von staberhuk gefangen...die dorsche waren alle gut genährt und hatten haufeweise karbben im magen..ich weiß nicht ob sich das geändert hat aber man muss gucken..#h


----------



## Lenger06 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Mit kleinem Boot im Fehmarnsund!*

@ carassius 
Ja klar!Wie gesagt ist ja bei mir leider eh nicht so dringend mit den Daten! Ich sag jetzt schonmal Danke!:vik:


----------

